# Hi



## DeLamar.J (Sep 12, 2004)

Yo, Im the first person to post in this forum, yeeee haaa  artyon:


----------



## Darksoul (Sep 12, 2004)

-That would make me #2, haha!

A---)


----------



## DeLamar.J (Sep 12, 2004)

Darksoul said:
			
		

> -That would make me #2, haha!
> 
> A---)


Why yes it would. Great idea though, we needed a meet and greet section.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 12, 2004)

LOL.   Y'all beat me to it.


----------



## bignick (Sep 12, 2004)

man...4th place doesn't get a medal...

oh well...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 12, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> man...4th place doesn't get a medal...
> oh well...


It's the story of my life. A day late and always a dollar short.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Sep 12, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> It's the story of my life. A day late and always a dollar short.


Hence, a good reason to stay away from this one!:whip:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 12, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Hence, a good reason to stay away from this one!:whip:


 :idunno:  Weird, I thought you were buying lunch when I got down there. :uhyeah:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Sep 12, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> :idunno: Weird, I thought you were buying lunch when I got down there. :uhyeah:


Oh, I am. Just getting out a warning to the rookies here at MT!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 12, 2004)

To all of the NEW people who stop by here MY I say WELCOME TO MARTIALTALK 

WE HOPE YOU ENJOY YOU TIME HERE. PLEASE INTRODUCE YOURSLEFS.


----------

